# 4 Budgies, need help with bonded pairs!



## pudgiebudgiebabies (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi there! Still fairly new to being a bird mom. All the budgies mentioned are young. Long story short:
I bought two budgies, possibly siblings, one male & one female, bonded.
I loved them so much I bought a third. New male became VERY bonded with 1st male.
Got one more male in hopes that either the original female would bond to him, or the other two would bond so she would get her original friend back. Neither happened.
Female fell ill. $1,000 vet bills later, i'm still dealing with some feather plucking which at this point I think may be because she misses her original male possible sibling.
She is separated now (deemed safe by vet to be near the others), so cage directly next to the others. I tried putting her original friend back for a few minutes, and they have already started kissing again. The other two newer birds, have head bobbed at each other at different times, but haven't yet kissed. Is this okay to do, or cruel? I feel that her remaining feather plucking behavior really may be from her original friend having been practically taken from her as the other newer bird he had bonded too bullied her (slightly) on top of it. 

I just feel like i'm going to end up with 14 budiges trying to make them all happy and not lonely lol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Moving the original friend back in with her was the right thing to do. 
The other two males have already begun to bond if they are head bobbing to one another. 
I would definitely not add any other budgies to the mix. Anytime you add or subtract a bird from a flock the dynamics will change.

We'd love to see pictures of your budgies and learn their names if you'd care to share.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Resource Directory*
*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!  

You've been given great advice and resources above by FaeryBee. Please be sure to read through everything, and if you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around, and we hope to hear more about your budgies soon! 

Cheers 👋


----------

